# New to North Georgia



## Wildfin

My wife and I just moved to Blue Ridge in August after retiring from the Coast Guard. We want to find a place to do some waterfowl hunting and have no idea where to even look. I would even be happy to do a guided hunt. If any one could steer us in the right direction it sure would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## BLM

I lived in Atlanta for 12 yrs. Duck hunting is no good in general in GA. There are places that you can kill a few ducks but if you've ever hunted the MS flyway and know what really good duck hunting is about then you'll really dislike hunting in GA. 

Also, you won't get much feedback here. You need to post on the GON forums for feedback on GA hunting. 

Good luck.


----------



## Ol' Red

I wouldn't send my worst enemy to the GON forum. You won't get much info from that place all, and it's really turned into a dump of a website. You can kill ducks in GA. It's much harder that other states, but it can be done. My advice based off your location is to head north or west.

Other sites that are much better quality than GON are here(obviously) and www.Georgiawaterfowler.com. Depending on how far you're willing to drive, I might be able to hook you up with a couple folks the Atlanta area.

Red


----------



## BLM

Thanks Red...I haven't looked at GON in probably 3 years, but it used to have some useful information. 

Good luck OP. My perspective comes from growing up in LA where we hunt vast acreage of rice/bean fields and the coastal marsh. That's the reason GA was "no good" to me. That being said, I've killed some ducks over there. Get hooked up with some locals and they'll be more than happy to teach you how to find a few in GA.


----------



## Ol' Red

BLM said:


> Thanks Red...I haven't looked at GON in probably 3 years, but it used to have some useful information.
> 
> Good luck OP. My perspective comes from growing up in LA where we hunt vast acreage of rice/bean fields and the coastal marsh. That's the reason GA was "no good" to me. That being said, I've killed some ducks over there. Get hooked up with some locals and they'll be more than happy to teach you how to find a few in GA.



Compared to LA, GA sucks!!!: I've got a good buddy from West Monroe. GON has gone very PC these days. I became a member 10 years ago, and I'd say 90% of the guys I knew are no longer there. The mods there are awful, and the info isn't good enough to warrant putting up with "internet Nazis." You're right, a few years ago you could get some good info there. I wish it was still that way. 

Red


----------



## Timber Cruiser

Ol' Red said:


> Compared to LA, GA sucks!!!: I've got a good buddy from West Monroe. GON has gone very PC these days. I became a member 10 years ago, and I'd say 90% of the guys I knew are no longer there. The mods there are awful, and the info isn't good enough to warrant putting up with "internet Nazis." You're right, a few years ago you could get some good info there. I wish it was still that way.
> 
> Red



^This. The GON Waterfowl forum is an absolute joke.


----------



## widgeon

unless you can find a good contact with water on private land, the large COE impoundments are about it. Even then, it's mostly divers. There are some beaver ponds on public land but they get hunted to death.

If you've got a good boat, Clarks Hill can be fun. Just be careful. But I'm bettin you know how to do that! 

As everyone has already stated, Ga is not the place for waterfowl. I don't even get interested til jan and then usually the last two weeks of the season.

If you like to walk, there's some ruffed grouse around blue ridge that will keep you busy. 

Welcome to Ga!


----------



## ibfishin1

Love the Blue Ridge area. My wife, kids, and I had the best vacation over the summer. We are definitely looking into purchasing a place within an hours drive of Blue Ridge.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

